# Who carries a sidearm turkey hunting?



## mhammock (Feb 22, 2017)

Who carries a sidearm turkey hunting? If so what you Carrying?


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 22, 2017)

Model 65, smith .357


----------



## kiltman (Feb 22, 2017)

Ruger GP100 .357


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2017)

12ga lols


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 22, 2017)

Never have felt the need with a shotgun in my hand.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 22, 2017)

Not making fun here but would genuinely like to know; For what purpose?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 22, 2017)

22 just for snakes or hogs up close


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 22, 2017)

I carry My 45 or My 9mm for self protection every where I go.  You never know.
A friend of mine had his decoys attacked by a pack of 3 coyotes , he busted one with his shotgun and the all ran off. It scared the crap out of him.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 22, 2017)

I carry everywhere. Either one of my .40s, or my 9mm shield.  In the woods I usually carry the 40


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 22, 2017)

Kel-Tec P11 . I carry everywhere now days.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Not making fun here but would genuinely like to know; For what purpose?



I have run across some wild characters in the woods. I saw a story a few years ago where a guy was hunting down around Atlanta.  He came out after dark and was either loading his bow or his unloaded gun into his truck when a guy came out of the bushes and robbed him at gunpoint.  That story has always stuck in my head.  Also I had a friend came out of the woods after hunting some national forest and had unloaded his gun to stay legal as he approached his truck. When he came up on his truck he noticed that another vehicle had pulled up beside his. Two guys were smoking dope.  Best I remember he just acted like he didn't see them, but it could have went differently


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hogs, i hunt closed locked property's but stumble up on hogs


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 22, 2017)

686 Smith & wesson 357 everywhere 24/7


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 22, 2017)

S&W Model 27 .357 for hogs or any critter that wants to get personal.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 22, 2017)

40 cal Glock always.

Have carried a 7mm-08 rifle couple of times if sitting on a field in case a big ol hog crosses.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 22, 2017)

I usually carry a .380, or a 9 all the time


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 23, 2017)

*Well............*



Hooty Hoot said:


> Not making fun here but would genuinely like to know; For what purpose?



Because I have a carry permit and I like the extra weight!


----------



## pasinthrough (Feb 23, 2017)

There are only two instances where you don't need a sidearm and as much ammo as possible...

1.  If you are on fire.
2.  If you are drowning.


----------



## antharper (Feb 23, 2017)

If a 12 ga want stop em I'm in big trouble , besides I usually have enough junk to keep up with !


----------



## antharper (Feb 23, 2017)

McDonald's or a gas station , that's a different story


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Feb 23, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Never have felt the need with a shotgun in my hand.[/QUOT Yea I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mwood1985 (Feb 23, 2017)

Either my 1911 or my Glock. I hunt places with a large hog population


----------



## snuffy (Feb 23, 2017)

pasinthrough said:


> There are only two instances where you don't need a sidearm and as much ammo as possible...
> 
> 1.  If you are on fire.
> 2.  If you are drowning.



I like that.
I carry everyday and am supposed to leave it in my tuck just because I am going into the woods?

In my 54 years of hunting and fishing I have seen some stuff.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 23, 2017)

Shouldn't be too much longer before someone comes up with a .357 mag #9 TSS rat shot load then I'll be toting one along.


----------



## blt152 (Feb 23, 2017)

S&W Sheild in .40sw. Why??? I carry daily and the law says I can, that's why.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 23, 2017)

Ummmm...I don't

I have a shotgun


----------



## GLS (Feb 23, 2017)

Not a good idea to carry one hunting on a military reservation.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 23, 2017)

Might get me a Taurus Judge .410 to carry. Never know when I might want to do a little turkey reaping!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 23, 2017)

No, I have a big shotgun.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 23, 2017)

yep, never leave home without it...and if I'm hunting that gives me an excuse to open carry (FL is still backwards about this)


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 23, 2017)

Had no idea so many folks carried a sidearm while turkey hunting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Had no idea so many folks carried a sidearm while turkey hunting.



Me either. I don't feel so bad about carring my AR 10 now with 2 30rdy round clips. Never know who's at the truck.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm really amazed so many people carry while turkey hunting


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 23, 2017)

Toddmann said:


> Shouldn't be too much longer before someone comes up with a .357 mag #9 TSS rat shot load then I'll be toting one along.



Get a Judge. Send it to Sumtoy for a 410 turkey choke, load up some TSS shells and you're good to go.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Not making fun here but would genuinely like to know; For what purpose?



Hooty-Ol' Buddy I have yet to meet-

"Because I can "!!


----------



## Garnto88 (Feb 23, 2017)

If you have a shotgun with turkey shells what more do you need?  Carrying a rifle on a turkey hunt would be illegal in my opinion.  
And I would come closer to killing a snake with a good stout limb versus a pistol..  or anything else for that matter..  but then again I have a shotgun..   Leave the snakes alone.. Crazy people bother me more.


----------



## Katalee (Feb 23, 2017)

Because I want to, and it really is none of your business. I have been in the woods all my life and I know what I do or don't need in the woods. Next they will be telling me how to Turkey hunt.I figured that out a long time ago.


----------



## B. White (Feb 23, 2017)

The 10 ga is all I can carry very far.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 23, 2017)

Katalee said:


> Because I want to, and it really is none of your business. I have been in the woods all my life and I know what I do or don't need in the woods. Next they will be telling me how to Turkey hunt.I figured that out a long time ago.



Well................You've definitely got a smart mouth on ya! You probably need it.


----------



## Katalee (Feb 23, 2017)

How would you know. Just expressing my option. Protected by the 1st. Defender by the 2nd.


----------



## antharper (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Well................You've definitely got a smart mouth on ya! You probably need it.



Kinda what I was thinking , and if U felt that strongly that it's no ones business , why comment ????


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2017)

Simmer down in here. Its almost here. 
To be honest I have never seen someone carry a pistol during turkey season. Or even heard of it.


----------



## Katalee (Feb 23, 2017)

OK maybe I took it a little personal, I am man enough to admit I was wrong. Should have kept it to myself. Apologies to all. I enjoy this forum to much.


----------



## jestersmark (Feb 23, 2017)

Glock 43
It's my BFF. We go everywhere together.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 23, 2017)

Obviously sounds silly to some. 

I've always carried a .38 with CCI shotshells for snakes (nope - I don't like snakes - especially poisonous ones).

Not to many years ago hogs showed up where I hunt. Two years ago I was sitting in the woods turkey hunting. Had my back to a field and a bird working in the woods. . A very large boar ended up 3 steps away from me (was behind me on clean and soft dirt. Never heard him until he was right on me). 

Startled me and him. Thankfully he took off when I turned to face him with shotgun. 

I've spent my lifetime around hogs. They can be cranky critters. So when the incident I mentioned above happened I swapped out that little .38 and started carrying the .40 Glock from then on. 

Really not a big deal - I just feel better with it instead of just the long, cumbersome shotgun.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Feb 24, 2017)

I've honestly never even thought about carrying while hunting with a gun. Hunting with a bow, every time.


----------



## mhammock (Feb 24, 2017)

I also had a encounter with with a big boar turkey hunting in a burke county swamp, he came from behind me and got about 5 ft from me staring me down. My thinking was i may kill him with this turkey load or im gonna make him really mad..I ended up easing away letting him have the ground.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 24, 2017)

not sure why so many are surprised that people carry while turkey hunting....I carry when I'm deer hunting with a semi auto 30-06...why would the fact I have a shotgun make a difference?


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 24, 2017)

I carry a 32 gun in my pocket for fun.
I got a razor in my shoe.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 24, 2017)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> not sure why so many are surprised that people carry while turkey hunting....I carry when I'm deer hunting with a semi auto 30-06...why would the fact I have a shotgun make a difference?



Because if you're carrying a shotgun you already have the best self defense gun you can have.  That's my thoughts on it.  

I'm not saying no one should carry a sidearm while they hunt.  Carry 10 for all I care.  That's your right.  I just have never knew carrying a sidearm was a common practice among turkey hunters.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 24, 2017)

While compared to a pointy stick or a big rock I'd certainly take my turkey gun. But as a self defense weapon I certainly can think of many better choices...


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm also surprised at how many carry a pistola while toting a skatter gun.


----------



## antharper (Feb 24, 2017)

Why is everyone so surprised , have y'all seen the crew that turkey hunts now days  !!!


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 24, 2017)

antharper said:


> Why is everyone so surprised , have y'all seen the crew that turkey hunts now days  !!!



Never know when you are going to run into a "turkey thug"


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 24, 2017)

antharper said:


> Why is everyone so surprised , have y'all seen the crew that turkey hunts now days  !!!



I'm  going to carry 2 six shooters. Low on the hips and a camo cowboy hat. May have 2 hogs attack from different directions. I'll get them both. Just saying.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 24, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm  going to carry 2 six shooters. Low on the hips and a camo cowboy hat. May have 2 hogs attack from different directions. I'll get them both. Just saying.



I bet you stand in front of the mirror and practice that Clint Eastwood quick draw every night.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Feb 24, 2017)

Already got to much to carry


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 24, 2017)

antharper said:


> Why is everyone so surprised , have y'all seen the crew that turkey hunts now days  !!!



I carry, so I wonder what you meant by this


----------



## antharper (Feb 24, 2017)

turkeykirk said:


> Never know when you are going to run into a "turkey thug"



This is what I meant !


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2017)

Bubba_1122 said:


> I bet you stand in front of the mirror and practice that Clint Eastwood quick draw every night.



I was doing good on my practice draws..... Til I shot the mirror. 
Oh yea what do u mean by that. I can't draw.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 25, 2017)

He carries a sidearm. 

Any more questions?


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Bubba_1122 said:


> He carries a sidearm.
> 
> Any more questions?



Is that kmac?


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't carry while turkey hunting.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 25, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> Is that kmac?


Much resembles kmac's avatar. 

On second thought, it can't be - kmac doesn't carry a sidearm.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey. Who got my pic.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2017)

Low on the hip. 
No one gives no lip
To big kmac!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 25, 2017)

antharper said:


> This is what I meant !



Still don't get it ? Are you saying if a person carrys, they are a thug?


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 25, 2017)

*Tt*

Ok I get it


----------



## sea trout (Feb 25, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I was doing good on my practice draws..... Til I shot the mirror.
> Oh yea what do u mean by that. I can't draw.



Are you for real???? Like really serious????
Cause I actually did do that when I was younger!!! Seriously!!! Good ole memory!.....minus having to buy a new mirror for the landlord of course...was a big mirror too. Very expensive when you 21 and broke.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 25, 2017)

Bubba_1122 said:


> He carries a sidearm.
> 
> Any more questions?


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2017)

If you think Kenny is tough you aught to meet his wife.....


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Feb 25, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> I carry a 32 gun in my pocket for fun.
> I got a razor in my shoe.



You're a bad bad man. I carry a 1911 in a tanker holster a lot of the time.  I think for most it's not carrying while turkey hunting, it's just carrying like normal...just so happens turkey season is in.  I used to keep a Colt Mustang on me during turkey season, sweet little pocket pistol


----------



## blong (Feb 25, 2017)

No, just in my work van, some rough places here!


----------



## CaptGary1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Carry everywhere.


----------



## cburns (Mar 21, 2017)

springfield xds 45. 
all day every day


----------



## oppthepop (Mar 22, 2017)

My Glock 29 in 10mm stays with me everywhere I go.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 22, 2017)

Most of the time I do carry a pistol just because I hunt with a single shot.  On more than one occasion I've run into poachers on our property and it makes me feel better that I have something that will fire more than one time in a row if I need it to.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 23, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Simmer down in here. Its almost here.
> To be honest I have never seen someone carry a pistol during turkey season. Or even heard of it.



I have a pistol on my hip everytime I enter the woods no matter what I am hunting or hunting with.  GA law now allows it with a weapons permit.  In the case of self defense, a second weapon is the fastest reload.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2017)

rosewood said:


> I have a pistol on my hip everytime I enter the woods no matter what I am hunting or hunting with.  GA law now allows it with a weapons permit.  In the case of self defense, a second weapon is the fastest reload.



Well shoot them up Cowboys 
Doc Holiday carried a double barrel & pistols to the 0K  corral


----------

